# Instalacion terminal server

## fbarragan

Hola a todos mi nombre es fernando y soy nuevo en el foro y no tengo mucha experiencia en gentoo.

Me gustaria instalar un terminal server y mis dudas son con que flags tengo que compilar el sistema, o donde puedo conseguir informacion sobre el tema 

Muchas gracias!

----------

## chakenio

Fernando, bienvenido.

Todo lo necesario para instalar y configurar Gentoo lo encontras en su Handbook, o en su defecto alguna wiki.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/USE_Flags

Saludos

----------

## fbarragan

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda me pongo a leer un poco entonces   :Very Happy: 

----------

## quilosaq

Cuando acabes las lecturas que te han recomendado puedes seguir con esta.

----------

## rivapic

Si lo que quieres es un cliente de terminal server 

```
emerge rdesktop 
```

----------

